# Passed CPC Exam & other question



## kfrycpc (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I just passed my CPC exam that I took on Dec. 17th     But I'm not going to stop there. I'm interested in moving forward with either the CPMA or CPCO.   However, from what I've read, it seems it would be best if I first gained experience within the auditing and compliance environments before taking the exams.  So I'm wondering if I shouldn't trying for a different certification first *before* attempting the CPMA or CPCO (such as CPC-P)?

Does anyone have any advice they'd like to share on this?

Wishing everyone a happy holiday  

- Kellie


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 22, 2011)

When I took my CPC-P it seemed to have a fair mix of compliance, HIPAA, flagging scenarios for audit and a nice baseline for how I imagine the CPMA is set up.  Although I've not taken my CPMA as of yet, I am preparing.

Hope this helps and best of luck to you.


----------



## kfrycpc (Dec 23, 2011)

That was very helpful, Kevin...thank you!  They are currently forming an auditing committee where I work and I was asked to join so it will be a good learning experience as I pursue most likely my CPMA cert.  Have a nice holiday!


----------



## maryawinfield04 (Dec 23, 2011)

I would like to take the CPC-P next.


----------



## eswindler121 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Me too*

I'm looking at the same exact two exams next...auditing or compliance...I just passed my CPC on the 17th as well but do not want to stop there either. I would love to go into auditing and am thinking the compliance certification would be an awesome credential to have.  Yahoo!!!!


----------



## kfrycpc (Dec 25, 2011)

eswindler121 said:


> I'm looking at the same exact two exams next...auditing or compliance...I just passed my CPC on the 17th as well but do not want to stop there either. I would love to go into auditing and am thinking the compliance certification would be an awesome credential to have.  Yahoo!!!!



Did you take your test in Toms River, NJ?


----------



## squiddie (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, first I'd like to get a job (while I have a two-year medical background, it's clinical as opposed to office, so I think that's working against me), but at the moment I have a CPC-H and I'd like to get the CPCO and maybe the CPMA.


----------



## kfrycpc (Dec 28, 2011)

squiddie said:


> Well, first I'd like to get a job (while I have a two-year medical background, it's clinical as opposed to office, so I think that's working against me), but at the moment I have a CPC-H and I'd like to get the CPCO and maybe the CPMA.



I think that's an asset that you have the clinical background.  I think it will work for you actually.  I'm leaning more towards the CPCO.  I have surgery in January so after that I'm going to make the decision and go for it.


----------



## kfrycpc (Dec 28, 2011)

And I love your avatar


----------



## JudyW (Dec 29, 2011)

kelliep said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just passed my CPC exam that I took on Dec. 17th     But I'm not going to stop there. I'm interested in moving forward with either the CPMA or CPCO.   However, from what I've read, it seems it would be best if I first gained experience within the auditing and compliance environments before taking the exams.  So I'm wondering if I shouldn't trying for a different certification first *before* attempting the CPMA or CPCO (such as CPC-P)?
> 
> ...


Each exam is different and serves a different reason for obtaining.  I will tell you that the CPOC is not an easy test.  Unless you do a lot of reading and a lot of studying and some things you just have to know, or you will not pass it.  I would decide what my interest are and go from there.  Both the CPMA and CPOC are good certifications to obtain, but only if you will use them.  If you  have payor interest then take the CPC-P, if you have out patient hospital coding interest then take the CPC-H.  If you work in a certain area of medicine I would suggest taking that specialilty exam, (i.e. Anesthesia take the CANPC).  Hope this helps.  Good Luck and you can never learn to much.


----------



## ithomas14 (Jan 1, 2012)

CPMA is an extremely difficult test. You should have several years in coding before attempting.  As others have said, decide what you want to do or where you want to work before putting your money out for exams and ceu.


----------



## candiceibarra (Jan 3, 2012)

I took the CPCO and passed... It was a hard test, however I took a bootcamp and it helped a lot!!!!


----------



## eifallon (Jan 6, 2012)

I passed the CPC exam this past November and diligently began preparation for the CPC-H.  At this time, however, studying for more test(s) has been placed on temporary hold.


----------

